# Batman Series Kits



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

Since seeing the modified lineup (addition Batgirl) to the kits, Why was King Tut excluded?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They didn't think he's popular and wouldn't sell very well?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

No Egghead?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

No Clock King or Puzzler either, get over it!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Bookworm rules!
Yeah he was Riddler-Lite but he had a neat hat...

The TV series had a lot of weird one-shot villains which never really catch on, but Batman had to fight more that just the big four sometime...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Tut, tut.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think they simply chose to play it safe and stick with the favorite/most well known villains out of the gate. And who's to say they won't consider expanding the line with King Tut, Egghead, The Bookworm, etc., if the first kits sell well?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Meh. No Louie the Lilac. Or Lola Lasagna.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Eeehhh... I'd say out of the announced 7, Batman and Catwoman are the only locks.
From there I'm guessing the release of the next depends on the success of the last.

Just (please, please, please) let the CR Joker see brick and morter


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd be perfectly happy with just Batman, Robin, Batgirl and Catwoman.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'd be perfectly happy with just Batgirl and Catwoman.
We ain'ta talkin' kits either


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I'd be perfectly happy with just Batman, Robin, Batgirl and Catwoman.


I'll go with Batman, Robin, Catwoman, the Joker, and the Riddler. Yvonne Craig reminds me of my sister so, although I find her attractive, lusting after her is just...wrong. :drunk: And I couldn't care less about the Penguin--I have nothing against Burgess Meredith or his performances, I just find the character boring. Of course, if Moebius does produce all of the announced kits I'll probably get one just to complete the set.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am pumped up for the blu ray of the show, I will get Batman and Robin, the others I not too sure about. I have the Horizon Joker and Riddler and Two Face, the tv villains are too cartoon like.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

They never had Two-Face on the old show. Maybe thats why they had the character False Face?

I bet they will have to sell box sets of these kits at some point. Maybe pairing kits together Batman and Robin be a good pair of kits to sell you get both at once. I am on the fence on these kits on one level since I have an Aurora Batman kit with an Adam West Replacement head (it is a really great likeness too)


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Any word on the Batman kit as yet?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm guessing November, to coincide with the DVD release of the series.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I just made a video about painting a test shot of the new Batman 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpy4OzFEXC0&list=UUiiEox7-YK3zFuWZ3Nxi2Mw

its in the second half of the video

expect the kits to show up mid Oct


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I talked with Frank, and he made a presentation, at Modelpalooza in Orlando last weekend. Batman is on the boat but it is likely still a month away until it gets through customs and out to the stores. Catwoman is next and he thinks late November is when it will arrive. Robin will be early next year as he's had some difficulty with negotiations on the price. He said they raised the price 30% greater than Catwoman and he doesn't understand why. He also said labor costs have gone up 50/60% over the last 5 years. Plastic is a minimal expense at about $1 a pound. It was an interesting presentation and it is always fun to talk with Frank. He also sounded like he has enough ideas in the bucket to keep new models coming for a while yet.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, I just got done watching the first two seasons while building my Adam West Batman and have to admit to feeling like a kid again; I had a BLAST, I love the way my build turned out and can't wait to collect the entire series! 
If the series proves to be a big seller for Moebius, I think an accurate diorama of the Batcave set would be cool, perhaps in 1/72 scale. 
Long Live Frank Winspur & Co! :hat:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

getter weevil said:


> They never had Two-Face on the old show.


A Two Face script was written by Harlan Ellison, but never produced. It's been published by DC as a Batman '66 comic special The Lost Episode.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If they add more figures I'd like to see Alfred, Gordon, and King Tut.

They should expand into other superhero actors. George Reeves and Lynda Carter should be equally as popular. 

ME TV has the Batman, Superman, and Wonder Woman shows so they are all still in the public eye. There are a lot of Batman fans who never heard of Moebius so advertising on the ME TV Svengoolie show would help.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BatToys said:


> ...They should expand into other superhero actors. George Reeves and Lynda Carter should be equally as popular...


I couldn't care less about Lynda Carter or Wonder Woman, but I'd love to see someone produce a good George Reeves Superman kit.


----------



## DarthSideous (Mar 26, 2008)

John P said:


> I'd be perfectly happy with just Batman, Robin, Batgirl and Catwoman.


Yeah that's all I'd want


----------

